# have sigs been removed?



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Is it just me or do sigs no longer work? I know mine's gone and there's no more "edit signature" feature in my user CP. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

They were disabled by the site Admin due to all the shenanigans last week.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey, I like the word "shenanigans".......reminds me of my Irish heritage...lol...............Happy St. Patricks Day everyone


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Lol I think I've missed something last week. I'm reading some posts about a particular event, but I don't really know what happened! Did someone get destroyed in the open mic section?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

You're not the only one Ti-Ron, I seem to have missed all that too. I stay away from the Open Mic section though, which seems like good policy.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I missed it but the tighter the reins get pulled on this place, the less interest I have in it.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

hoser said:


> I missed it but the tighter the reins get pulled on this place, the less interest I have in it.


Bah, I don't really care, I'm just here to talk about guitars and gear! :rockon2:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Ego's and toe's are the two things that guarantee a fight when they get stepped on.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

hoser said:


> I missed it but the tighter the reins get pulled on this place, the less interest I have in it.


I hear ya. Some really solid and, in my opinion, valuable members here on the forum got banned last week. Real disappointing...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

23cicero said:


> I hear ya. Some really solid and, in my opinion, valuable members here on the forum got banned last week. Real disappointing...


Yeah, it was a pretty sad day. They were pretty shocked too. Goes to show you nobody is above the rules.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yeah, it was a pretty sad day. They were pretty shocked too. Goes to show you nobody is above the rules.


Any chance that will be reversed ?

I see Franky to Far is still an active member ?? , he was logged on yesterday .


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nitehawk55 said:


> Any chance that will be reversed ?
> 
> I see Franky to Far is still an active member ?? , he was logged on yesterday .


Franky will never be back, he has been banned. the other two were made the offer and they decided to stick to their convictions instead of rejoining. I do not ask for anything here, just follow the simple rules we have in place, thats all.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> I see Franky to Far is still an active member ?? , he was logged on yesterday .


LOL. Maybe this thread should be locked too.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't know if it's bad form to ask, but who else got banned? Geez, miss a day, miss a lot.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> LOL. Maybe this thread should be locked too.


Well lets hope it does not get out of control. I don't mind some of the members asking what may have happened. Some of them have not been on since. It boils down to this. if you have to stick to your convictions to the point you refuse to even bend a little for the sake of the whole community, then you will probably lose that privilege of being a member. 

There are some that feel they must be the defender of all others. They are going to speak for everyone even though they were not asked to. Those people need to choose their words very carefully if they are going to post it on this forum. we have siad it many times in the past. There comes a time to walk away from a thread. There are many times that you should probably take a look and not even get involved. Especially if you know it's headed for trouble. 

There will be no lengthy debates anymore on the politics of running this site. We lost signatures bacause no matter what you do there is someone that will say it's not enough or it's too much. Change one way you offend these two, the other way those two. We are talking about a very small percentage of users here that have not only managed to get the Open Mic area severely regulated but have now mananged to get one more little feature taken away.

Take a look at the users guys, police the place yourself. You know who the offenders are. Instead of jumping on us, jump on the offenders. It is them that are managing to diminish this place.

We are always open to suggestions on changes to features and layout of the forum. Many members have sent us PM's and emails to suggest new things. Many of those ideas were implemented. Starting a thread to complain about how we run it is not going to go over well. It's all about common sense. 

I visit a lot of forums and it's really sad to see the same thing over and over again. NO POLITICAL OR RELIGIOUS THREADS, NO GUNS ETC ETC

So is it any surprise that it has also happened here.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I visis a lot of forums and it's really sad to see the same thing over and over again. NO POLITICAL OR RELIGIOUS THREADS, NO GUNS ETC ETC


Was on TGP last week. There was a thread in the Pub. "Have you ever been shot by a gun?" Stayed away from that like the plague.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> Was on TGP last week. There was a thread in the Pub. "Have you ever been shot by a gun?" Stayed away from that like the plague.


I am surprised they even allow that kind of thing. There is only one direction that could take. In Canada, it will go down hill even faster.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Was on TGP last week. There was a thread in the Pub. "Have you ever been shot by a gun?" Stayed away from that like the plague.


The guys in the US seem a bit more comfortable with guns plus MOD Big Mike is a gun person himself and my whole family is shooters so I don't mind . Guns like politics , Jebus and some other topics can get crazy pretty quick.....too bad though , I like a good informative discussion as long as it stays civil which seems pretty much impossable on the internet with the armchair warriors these days .


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know what Franky said, (and I know he wasn't afraid of colourful language) but he made me laugh harder than anyone has in a long, long time.I'm going to miss him around here.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I do not ask for anything here, just *follow the simple rules we have in place*, thats all.


That certainly isn't much to ask for.

We all know the risks involved in breaking the rules.

I think it was generous of the mods to offer the members a second chance.

I have no idea as to what actually happened (I had to go to Cancun for the week)....but I respect all the decisions made by the mods. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rugburn said:


> I don't know what Franky said, (and I know he wasn't afraid of colourful language) but he made me laugh harder than anyone has in a long, long time.I'm going to miss him around here.


It was well beyond the boundaries of good taste and very disrespectful of a fellow member. There have been people banned for far less.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> I don't know what Franky said, (and I know he wasn't afraid of colourful language) but he made me laugh harder than anyone has in a long, long time.I'm going to miss him around here.


He might of made you laugh in the past but he wrote this time would have made you sick with disgust! Let's leave it at that.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> He might of made you laugh in the past but he wrote this time would have made you sick with disgust! Let's leave it at that.


hey jeff- i notice your band/ music page links are gone from your sig line-
are music /gear related sigs gone as well?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ahh srry, i just read thru the full thread and get the picture- last i recall on the subject a day or so ago it was about limiting sigs to music related stuff. im not into robbing folks, so i never read gear lists, but i loved clicking on peoples links to music or bands. free advertising and exposure etc.
its a shame fer sure.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

fraser said:


> hey jeff- i notice your band/ music page links are gone from your sig line-
> are music /gear related sigs gone as well?


Yes, that was one of the repercussions of a few members not willing to change their non gear related signatures. It was just easier to turn them off and unfortunately everyone suffers.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yes, that was one of the repercussions of a few members not willing to change their non gear related signatures. It was just easier to turn them off and unfortunately everyone suffers.


thanks jeff, i can see how policing sigs on an individual and day to day basis would be an excersize in futility. sorry to see it happen.
although i dont currently advertise any of my music or musical services, i would like to extend my personal FERK YOU!!! to all the self serving wankers who couldnt compromise their idiotic ideals for the sake of the common good. FERK YOU!!!
my apologies to everyone else for the outburst.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

fwiw - this is still one of the most civil forums I've seen. The members seem to care about one another for the most part, and it's a great place to get Can-Con gear info.

Maybe the limitations kinda suck now, but I guess that's what it takes to keep the peace.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

It's still a great place regardless. Always something new to learn :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I changed my Python quote sig to an air guitar one-but some forums (fora?) I go to--I don't even bother with a sig--and after a while I stop reading them--so no big deal to me.

Some forums allow humongous sigs--and it takes forever to load the page-and I'm not on dial up--and then you have to scroll so much--so I wind up blocking sigs & don't see them anyway.

They can be fun though--so in that way it's too bad that was ruined--but life goes on, and we're here to talk gear, music, etc.

This is still my favorite place to post about guitars online.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Greco.........what's this BS........."I HAD to go to Cancun"..........yeah, right............hope you had good weather and such.............weather was georgeous here too..........lol


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Bah, I don't really care, I'm just here to talk about guitars and gear! :rockon2:


Good for you.
Personally I enjoyed the OT forum the most.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Take a look at the users guys, police the place yourself. You know who the offenders are.



Yes but unfortunately those types never know. They always think they're right no matter what. You know The "I just gotta have the last word" type of guy.

You guys do a great job here. Everyone'll get used to the new rules in no time and it will seem like it was always this way! :bow::food-smiley-004:


----------



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

Everybody deserve another chance,in my book. 
Lol Franky had made a 50.00$ donnation,a week before he gets banned..lol
Tru a girl called Melanie Raymond pay pal account.
I joined here because of him...sadly he got banned the same day,or so
-MGM-


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

MachineGunMolly said:


> Everybody deserve another chance,in my book.
> Lol Franky had made a 50.00$ donnation,a week before he gets banned..lol
> Tru a girl called Melanie Raymond pay pal account.
> I joined here because of him...sadly he got banned the same day,or so
> -MGM-


Sure it is kinda sad and not funny at all, Frankey could be very funny, but I think the Mods were more than patient with Ole Franky and he pushed the envelope many times in the past. Don't blame them. Rules are Rules.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Sure it is kinda sad and not funny at all, Frankey could be very funny, but I think the Mods were more than patient with Ole Franky and he pushed the envelope many times in the past. Don't blame them. Rules are Rules.


A lot of it was pretty childish.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

greco said:


> (I had to go to Cancun for the week
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


*"Had to"* - that's rich :smile:


I, unfortunately had no choice but to be in the Dominican the week that political and religious topics got banned. 

I wonder at the connection ........


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yes, that was one of the repercussions of a few members not willing to change their non gear related signatures. It was just easier to turn them off and unfortunately everyone suffers.


Are those member gone? I never had anything more than my name in my sig but I'll echo that I liked the band links and such.

If the offending members are gone is it possible to ask that you consider turning back on the sigs - perhaps with a heavier rule structure?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

MachineGunMolly said:


> Everybody deserve another chance,in my book.
> Lol Franky had made a 50.00$ donnation,a week before he gets banned..lol
> Tru a girl called Melanie Raymond pay pal account.
> I joined here because of him...sadly he got banned the same day,or so
> -MGM-


Franky doesn't deserve a second chance. In that one post he completely lost all our respect, forever. In one statement he insulted members and pretty much everyone who put their lives on the line for the freedoms we all enjoy. If you think $50 gives him the right to a second chance, I'll personally reminburse him the $50.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I really do not know exactly what the alleged offenders did or did not do to deserve their fate. Since I am not on here all that often I am not even familiar with the players involved so I will try to be as objective as possible. If there are Rules (and I have read them) and they are simple to interpret (and they are) then there should be no excuse for a violation of them. I understand that from time to time people can inadvertantly lose sight of the Rules in the heat of the moment. It happens at every Forum I have ever visited. Usually the offender will get some kind of warning from the Moderator and the matter is concluded. However, if the warning is not heeded and the behaviour continues unabated what are the options left for the Administrator? You cannot fine them. I guess you could go chasing them all around the Forum and delete their posts but that is rather time consuming and pointless. Membership is a privilege and if it is abused on an ongoing basis, then some extreme action must be taken or the Forum suffers such degradation in quality that prospective members are discouraged from joining and participating. In my short time here, I have been impressed with the quality of the posts and membership in general. I would like to see that high level maintained, not diminished. You may now feel free to "Flame" me.


----------



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> A lot of it was pretty childish.


I dont know what he did or say,and i DONT CARE.
But when climbing back his posted threads,Most of it seem common,Picture of his guitars and amps..But it true that he dosent sound like a "Wannabe cool highschool teacher" like most pepole here )
Iam sure he deserve his ban..If you can do the crime,you can do the time!
-MGM-


----------



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Franky doesn't deserve a second chance. In that one post he completely lost all our respect, forever. In one statement he insulted members and pretty much everyone who put their lives on the line for the freedoms we all enjoy. If you think $50 gives him the right to a second chance, I'll personally reminburse him the $50.


Nah,i just mentionned it, thats all 
-MGM-


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I noted that, as a result of banishments, I've become the top poster. It makes me feel a bit uncomfortable as I didn't exactly earn it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> I noted that, as a result of banishments, I've become the top poster. It makes me feel a bit uncomfortable as I didn't exactly earn it.


In a way, you did.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> fwiw - this is still one of the most civil forums I've seen. The members seem to care about one another for the most part, and it's a great place to get Can-Con gear info.
> 
> Maybe the limitations kinda suck now, but I guess that's what it takes to keep the peace.


I agree, the positivity and politeness of this forum is almost exemplary to other forums on the net.

Just like me to have slept through all the hub-bub. This is the first I've heard of it. 

I personally am not convinced of the value of "off-topic" forums on these sorts of sites, to be honest, and usually stay clear of them.
I come here to talk guitars/music. If I want to talk politics, entertainment, sports, etc, well, theres lots of sites for that already.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I agree, the positivity and politeness of this forum is almost exemplary to other forums on the net.
> 
> Just like me to have slept through all the hub-bub. This is the first I've heard of it.
> 
> ...



Politics and religion type discussions are probably best done with your friends in person rather than on any forum. I think most people are much more respectful when they deal with each other in person.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Politics and religion type discussions are probably best done with your friends in person rather than on any forum. I think most people are much more respectful when they deal with each other in person.


Agreed. But I did like the fact that there was a forum where we could discuss these things like mature people. But one rotten apple spoils the barrel, and because of that it's better it's gone.

One person flaming makes another two people flame and so forth until a forum self destructs. Look at alot of the other forums that are largely unmoderated.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

What the heck? When did devnulljp get banned? That guy was awesome...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

noobcake said:


> What the heck? When did devnulljp get banned? That guy was awesome...


He didn't. He opted out on this own. He felt the forum had "imploded".


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> He didn't. He opted out on this own. He felt the forum had "imploded".


Yes in a way he did. He went silent on us, then posted in the B.C. social group how he didn't like where the site was going and said goodbye. But he didn't go away he kept lurking and PMing people. He caught wind of me calling him sneaky for posting his oposition to our actions. He then sent me a personal email telling me how much he didn't like how I conducted myself in calling him sneaky for posting his disapproval in the social group not in the public thread that was getting everyone else banned. Told me we might as well just ban him as well, so I did.

I see no reason not to lift his ban if he asked and agreed to play by the rules. A few of his last threads before he went silent were real time bombs waiting to go off though, I never understood the purpose of them.


----------

